# Open End Wrenches, Should I buy?



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Cessna,
All depends on what you do. Hard to predict which ones will suit you better. I have a good variety of wrench types, and spend most of my mechanical time restoring old motorcycles. I seem to gravitate towards the combination wrenches. If I am putting together a small tool wrap to carry on a dirt bike for emergency type repairs, then I go the open end route to have more sizes available with a fewer number of wrenches. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

IMO, if you have combination wrenchs, the open ends are a waste. Think about a set of "Gearwrenches". And the most bang for the buck with them is the set with the ratcheting boxes (different sizes) on both ends. Another cool hand tool to have is an impact driver that you hit with a hammer, and a selection of bits.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't care for open end wrenches for the most part. I prefer combination wrenches as they are longer, better leverage.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

ratherbefishing said:


> IMO, if you have combination wrenchs, the open ends are a waste. Think about a set of "Gearwrenches". And the most bang for the buck with them is the set with the ratcheting boxes (different sizes) on both ends. Another cool hand tool to have is an impact driver that you hit with a hammer, and a selection of bits.


"Another cool hand tool to have is an impact driver that you hit with a hammer, and a selection of bits."

good choice, if you dont have air. even with air, i use the hand impact driver on screws.:thumbsup:

also a nut cracker.


----------



## cessna1466u (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice. I thought about it on the drive to Sears and decided to spend the money on a set of both MM and SAE offset box end wrenches. I figured if I needed the open end wrench I could use the open end part of my combination wrenches. Maybe for Fathers Days they will have another sale. I was also able to get a 1.4" thumbwheel ratchet. thanks again for all the help.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

making a smart tool purchase all depends on how often you will use it and what grade of tool you need. when i started out in carpentry i bought just about every hand tool i thought i would need or what someone recommended i should buy. as you know what your using most of the time you buy what suits your needs. back then i bought a set of combo open end / crescent wrenches.. i think if used the actually set maybe twice.. now the only one i keep handy is the 1/2 " wrench for changing blades on my saws. god only knows how much money ive spent on other tools which i never needed, i only know ive dropped easily over $20,000 on tools in 9 years


----------



## cessna1466u (Dec 19, 2010)

Kirk, I did the same thing last year. I do most all my work on my cars and even friends cars, so I decided last year with my income tax return that I had to have a few new tools, I picked up a set of Flare Nut wrenches that I swore I would use at least once a day... Needless to say I have never had the need to use them. They were put into the tool chest are still sitting there.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> making a smart tool purchase all depends on how often you will use it and what grade of tool you need. when i started out in carpentry i bought just about every hand tool i thought i would need or what someone recommended i should buy. as you know what your using most of the time you buy what suits your needs. back then i bought a set of combo open end / crescent wrenches.. i think if used the actually set maybe twice.. now the only one i keep handy is the 1/2 " wrench for changing blades on my saws. god only knows how much money ive spent on other tools which i never needed, i only know ive dropped easily over $20,000 on tools in 9 years


"back then i bought a set of combo open end / crescent wrenches"

what is an combo open end/ crescent wrench?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

lol, sorry bout that.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm pretty much a tool junkie. My decision to buy a tool is based on the statement. "hey...I don't have one of those yet" If I see a tool and think I will use it, I buy it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The extra tool you don't use doesn't really hurt you much. OTOH the tool you need but don't have is a real killer!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> The extra tool you don't use doesn't really hurt you much. OTOH the tool you need but don't have is a real killer!


Agreed! There are tools that don't come out much but when they do they are a lifesaver! Examples: Right angle drills, flex head wrenches etc...


----------



## cessna1466u (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Raylo, I remember about a year ago I saw my neighbors car parked on the side of the house for over a week, I knew he had a starter problem and had tried to fix it but didnt know why it was still sitting there. I started talking to him and found out that he had slashed a finger while trying to remove the started because his hand slipped and scrapped against the frame of the car. All this because he didn't have a long enough extension to reach the bolt so he had his hand all the way in there. I quickly showed him my 20" 3/8" drive extension with a swivel joint at the end and we had that bolt out in seconds with not a drop of grease or blood on our hands. It felt pretty good having the right tool for the job. I could remember when I bought it on a whim at a yard sale and my wife said, what the heck are you going to use that for. Your not a mechanic.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Good job on the starter Cessna. The only problems with having a lot of tools that don't get used often is (1) remembering you have them in the first place and, being successful with that part, (2) finding them!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Cessna,
get yourself a set of these and don't worry about whether or not you use them. Just make sure they're hangin' on the wall where you can see 'em.
Mike Hawkins:thumbup:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

as men we need every tool made on the planet...now and in the future...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cessna1466u (Dec 19, 2010)

Firehawk, I just checked my Sears catalog and they don't seem to carry those. Looks like I'm going to have to change brands.


----------



## cessna1466u (Dec 19, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> as men we need every tool made on the planet...now and in the future...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Agreed!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

cessna1466u said:


> Firehawk, I just checked my Sears catalog and they don't seem to carry those. Looks like I'm going to have to change brands.


I found those a couple of years ago while in a motorcycle shop. Last set, they were lying on the counter. I had to have them.
Mike Hawkins:yes:


----------

